# Repair Project - Mig Welding Repair on Toro Lawnmower Deck



## BladesIIB (Mar 31, 2021)

I do more machining than welding, but had a customer who needed his lawnmower deck repaired so I got some much needed welding practice.  Overall, happy with how it came out.  Can always do better, but I think this will last him a while and some fresh paint will make it look much better.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 31, 2021)

A valiant attempt, but I fear it will fail again further out.  The factory should have given more surface area to the attachment points.
Nice welding though
-Mark


----------



## BladesIIB (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks, and you may be right. Someone else said I could have welded a plate in place for more support. If it does not hold up I will repair it again. I am hoping since I secured it more to the blade guard on the bottom that the vertical rib of that may add more support.  Will see.


----------

